# طريقة استخلاص الذهب من الكرتة



## baseet2013 (1 مارس 2013)

*اعضاء منتديات المهندسين العرب الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
قمت بزيارة احد الدوال الافريقة والتي يتم تنقيب الذهب فيها بالطرق اليدوية ويتم طحنة وستخلاصة بطرق بسيطة ويتم رمي ماتبقي من هذا التراب وهي ماتسمى ب(ا لكرتة ) في بعض الدوال العربية وهي ما تبقي من الحجر المطحون والذي تم استخراج الذهب منه بطرق اولية عن طريق الزئبق 
وعندي سؤالى لاحد المختصين الجيولوجيين في هذا البلد قال ان التحاليل المخبرية لهذه التربة تؤاكد وجود ما نسبة من7. الى 1 جرام بالطن بعد تحليلها في مختبرات بعض الشركات التي تنقب عن الذهب والاماس في هذا البلد. 
السؤال هو كيف يمكن استخلاص ما تبقي من الذهب الموجود بالكرته وماهي اسهل الطرق واوفرها وماهي المعدات الازمة للذالك علما ان الكميات متوفرة بكثرة وان هذة االدوله الافريقية لاتمانع مثل هذه المشاريع وهل هي مجدي اقتصادين.
امل ان تكون الاجوبة وافية وكافية حيث لايوجد لدي خبره في هذا الموضوع .
وتقبلواا خالص تحيااتي 
اخوكم عبدالله 
*


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 مارس 2013)

ينم الاستخلاص باستخدام الزئبق بخلطه مع تراب الذهب ثم تجميعه وتبخيره فيتبق الذهب الخام


----------



## spotcolor (12 مارس 2013)

موفقين بإذن الله


----------

